# Audi Logs 1-2-3-5 Win at Le Mans plus Historic Victory with Hybrid



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Le Mans, June 17, 2012 – AUDI AG has achieved another technological milestone in motorsport. On the 80th running of the famous Le Mans 24 Hours, a vehicle with hybrid drive – the Audi R18 e-tron quattro – has triumphed for the first time. 

Around 200,000 spectators witnessed a fascinating race with the drama and incidents that are typical for Le Mans plus an impressive demonstration of “Vorsprung durch Technik.” The four Audi R18 cars from Audi Sport Team Joest were the quickest and most reliable vehicles and after 24 hours occupied positions one, two, three and five. 

* Full Story *


----------



## AudiSportFan (Apr 26, 2012)

George it's a 1-2-3 win only, the fourth placed is a Rebellion Lola/Toyota


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Got it. Thanks.


----------

